# Problem Reading AVI Files



## csfa (Jan 9, 2004)

My system:

Dell Desktop: Dimension 9150
Intel Pentium D 830, 3 GHz
2 GB DDR2 SDRAM at 533MHz
Windows XP Home Edition
GomPlayer, Media Player 10, Sonic Digital Media LE v7
CCleaner, CWShredder, SpyBot, SpySweeper, Ad-Aware
ZoneLabs Firewall

When trying to read some avi files, the following messages and problems arise:

Media Player Classic could not render some of the pins in the graph, you may not have the needed codecs or filters installed on the system.

Please see attached jpg for the rest of the dialog box.

Finally, the program stops and gives the message: Not Responding.
When I use the Windows Task Manager to end the program, it will not close it, and list the program as: Not Responding, and the CPU Usage often goes up to 100%.

I then have to turn off or restart the computer.

I already tried reinstalling K-lite codecs pack 2.77 and an update.

Thank you.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Found this answer on the Net.



> It's probably the 'CoreVorbis Audio' that's causing the problem. Try run 'fixcodecs' that comes with K-Lite, and check 'boost AC3 volume' plus 'always enable all streams' for 'ogg splitter'.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> When trying to read some avi files, the following messages and problems arise:


Get GSpot (I use 2.21). Run your problem AVIs through it . It will tell you what codecs you need and if they are installed.

http://www.headbands.com/gspot/


----------



## csfa (Jan 9, 2004)

Thank you for your suggestions.

--I installed the new version and updates of K-lite.
--Ran K-lite Fix:
--I checked Boost AC3 Volume
--I didnt see: Always enable all streams/Ogg Splitter

--I ran a avi file through Gspot v2.60, heres the read-out in each box:

Container
Bad chunk in frame data: Invalid length
-Chunk: /RIFF:AVI /LIST :movi
-Offset: 0x0024ccda
-Value: 0xdf073f96
OpenDML (AVI v2.0)
Interleave: 1 vid frame (42 ms), preload=504
Audio frames: Aligned on interleaves
Video: 2.04 MB (0.29%)
Audio: 241 KB (0.03%)
AVI Overhead: 695 MB (99.67%)

Status
Codec(s) are installed.

User Data/Metadata
(ISFT) VirtualDubMod 1.5.4.1 (build 2178/release
(IAS1) ????
(JUNK) VirtualDubMod build 2178/release
(User) XviD0041

Proposed Codec Solutions and Test
Rendering failed. Following is the error reported by DirectShow:
0x80040218: No combination of filters could be found to render the stream.

See attachments for the other notes in this box

I would appreciate guidance on what to do next.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> Container
> *Bad chunk in frame data: Invalid length*
> -Chunk: /RIFF:AVI /LIST :movi
> -Offset: 0x0024ccda
> ...


Under Video, what does it say it is? If it works like 2.21 also click on the green box (Codec(s) are Installed).

Under Audio, what does it say? Click on the green box.


----------



## csfa (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks for your prompt reply.

Attached is the whole GSpot dialog box. I clicked on MS A/V at the bottom to get what's in the Proposed Codec Solution dialog box.

Audio
0x0055 MPEG-1 Layer3
32000Hz 84 kb/s tot, Joint Stereo LAME 3.97b
Codecs Installed

Video
xvid
XviD 1.1.0 Final
Codecs Installed

Thanks again!


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Well it probably is a damaged file.

Try this test Xvid and maybe uninstall your Xvid codec and reinstall the latest.

http://www.xvidmovies.com/faq/#4.1

You could also try some of the 'Fix' apps:

http://www.divxmovies.com/software/#other

http://www.videohelp.com/tools?s=12#12


----------



## csfa (Jan 9, 2004)

Thank you for your suggestion.

I wasn't able to see the QuickTime video in the silent test on the Xvid page in your link, though avi files on some dvd's play in Media Player.

How would I uninstall the current Xvid codec?
Would you recommend that I install a new Xvid from this linked page or the K-lite codec pack?

I used DivX Fix to rebuild the index and tried viewing the avi file, but received the same error messages as before.

Thank you.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

The Xvid page/FAQ shoud explain what to do.

http://www.xvidmovies.com/faq/

I would not install any 'Packs' if all I needed is the Xvid codec.


----------

